#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Δοκιμή φέρουσας τοιχοποιίας σε σεισμική τράπεζα. Χωρίς και με ενίσχυση

## Xάρης



----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

τι περιλαμβάνει η ενίσχυση?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γνωρίζω, μόνο εικασίες μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Gunite?

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Τα Gun όσο γνωρίζω δεν επιτρέπονται σε κατοικίες , αλλά για να λέει ενισχυμένο (και έτσι όπως είναι και εκτοξευόμενο) το μυαλό εκεί πάει.

----------


## Xάρης

Από πού προκύπτει ότι ενίσχυση με gunite δεν επιτρέπεται σε κατοικίες;

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

λόγω της σύνθεσης τους, προκαλεί βλάβες (άγνωστες, πιθανολογώ καρκινογόνες), βέβαια υπάρχουν διάφοροι τύποι (δεν τους ξέρω όλους) αλλά το Gun1 που χρησιμοποιήσα κάποια στιγμή στη δουλειά μου,μας επιβλήθηκε να φοράμε όλοι μάσκες με φίλτρα, ειδικές στολές και μετά έπεφτε πλύσιμο στολής καθώς ήτανε φορεμένη.

----------


## Xάρης

Καρκινογόνο; Υπάρχει κάποια επιστημονική αναφορά σ' αυτό το θέμα;
Τι είναι αυτό που το κάνει καρκινογόνο;

Οι μάσκες με τα φίλτρα και οι φόρμες έχουν νόημα για την προστασία του χρήστη κατά τη διάρκεια της εφαρμογής.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Απο όσο έψαξα όχι,δεν υπάρχει, βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι υλικά και πρόσμικτα ειχανε χρησιμοποιηθεί.Οπότε κάθε Gunιte έχει αλλη χρήση/δράση κλπ ,οπότε και άκυρη η ομαδοποιίηση όλων των gun που έκανα.

Πάντως κατα την διάρκεια εφαρμογής (όπως είπες για το προσωπικό) σίγουρα υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν δεν ακολουθήσουν κάποιους κανόνες.

Άρα και η υπόθεση οτι η ενίσχυση με gun που λέμε στο εν λόγω τόπικ κερδίζεi έδαφος.

----------

